# A impulse buy



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The other day while in pet-club buying rats I noticed the feeder fish where 90% koi and I couldn't leave without saving a few from a painful death at the hands of a turtle or larger fish. Currently they're in my 48g and I plan to leave them there until they are a little bigger, then I'll upgrade the 75g for them. Some of the koi are gorgeous and 50% are butterfly koi. Because of how packed in they were it was hard to pick certain fish out(the tank even said 'no picking' but the employees know me) and it was filled of incredible koi colorations. 

I spent a whopping 75cents on these three fish and don't care if they're poor examples of their coloration because to me they're beautiful. 

This boy/girl was the first that caught my eye, so pretty. 


















I saw this one while searching for the guy above who vanished into the masses. I like metal colors.

















I only planned to buy two but then this boy came out and I had them get him too.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgeous! All of them! Good luck with them!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

All 3 are very unique looking fish. Congrats!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Also, when I said upgrade the 75g I mean upgrade the 75g above ground pond.


----------

